# Steam donkey



## Cedarkerf (Jun 20, 2015)

Went down the hill about half a mile met up with Schmuck Paccity Bill from PNW logging museum a local shovel operator and drug out an old steam donkey and sent it on its way to the PNW logging museum got some pics and will post a few videos when I get a chance. It was a tight fit getting the truck in and out with some close clearances


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## square1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Way cool! You're pretty trusting of that bridge


----------



## chucker (Jun 20, 2015)

nice! but are you sure that is what you think it was? !! looks more like the proto type of the first "out door wood furnace " with all the gears to pump the steam into the logger's bunk house?? lol good find , so was it on your property or a work site?......another piece of history saved!! "THANKS"!!!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 20, 2015)

chucker said:


> nice! but are you sure that is what you think it was? !! looks more like the proto type of the first "out door wood furnace " with all the gears to pump the steam into the logger's bunk house?? lol good find , so was it on your property or a work site?......another piece of history saved!! "THANKS"!!!!


 thank the guys at the PNW logging museum Fraiser was kind enough to invite me over to get some pics its actually been sitting in a yard for decades I live about half mile from where it was. Lots of old logging equipment in our area use to be part of the worlds logging capital . Here are some more local pics


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## madhatte (Jun 20, 2015)

Wish I coulda made it today! They've got me covering weekends now, and this crew won't boss itself.


----------



## paccity (Jun 21, 2015)

thanks brian. it is a 1907 tacoma yarder. last ran in 1936. been moved around the property a couple times , . now to build some skids and restore. it is surprisingly good shape..


----------



## madhatte (Jun 21, 2015)

I see what you did there with the Lewis Main Gate shot!


----------



## paccity (Jun 21, 2015)

that's when i called ya. you seemed busy.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 1, 2015)

Awesome pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 1, 2015)

There is one similar to this down by Aberdeen on 101,it was a floating steam donkey I think, wish I would have snapped a pic


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 10, 2015)

Fantastic to see another piece of Old Iron being saved!!!


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 13, 2015)

You need to get Gologit to record a few tales of when he was logging with that beast. It will give a human perspective for the kids!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jul 13, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> There is one similar to this down by Aberdeen on 101,it was a floating steam donkey I think, wish I would have snapped a pic



Where was it located? not thinking of the one that was in Central Park are ya?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 14, 2015)

OlympicYJ said:


> Where was it located? not thinking of the one that was in Central Park are ya?


I was taking 101 south and saw it,was right across the street from a seafood type place on the ocean along the road


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 15, 2015)

Very cool, not many in such great condition. To much old irons been lost.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Jul 22, 2015)

Ah the one in South Bend eh? That's a pretty nice one.


----------



## Trailboss (Aug 29, 2016)

Very cool post Cedarkerf its been over a yr sense your post did this old girl ever get mounted on to new sleds and displayed at a museum ? Any photos of it now restored on location ?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 29, 2016)

Its at the museum but the restoration hasn't started yet


----------

